# Corn dog



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Funny

Just had a couple of ears, no dog, wow that was good. 

Bud


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

I wait till mid July or later for the local sweet corn. To bad it's only available for two-ish months a year. I just don't like the store bought grown somewhere else sweet corn.
Sweet corn is best within 5-7 days at the latest after picked or sooner.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

LS-6 said:


> I wait till mid July or later for the local sweet corn. To bad it's only available for two-ish months a year. I just don't like the store bought grown somewhere else sweet corn.
> Sweet corn is best within 5-7 days at the latest after picked or sooner.



Does it lose its sweetness? Last year, I bought some, forgot about it & when I cooked it, it had no sweetness. I don't know if it was field corn?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We did 21 pints fresh from the field for the freezer and free a couple of years ago. Better than Birdseye. My nephew said please come get all you want before the raccoons get it all. It was in individual rows with field corn and those raccoons preferred it too and just had to pick the row. Didn't touch the field corn.


Now for the challenge. How do i make our daughter-in-law a corn dog like that. Hey Start, i'll be waiting for the answer.:smile:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't disagree that locally grown fresh corn is great, but that doesn't mean we should have deprived all at my grandson's BD party just because the available corn wasn't the best. I didn't see anyone hesitating to munch it down, myself definitely included.

We will do a corn feed again and again when local products flood in. In the mean time I'll practice gluing kernels onto hotdogs to see how that tastes, it looks good. 

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> I don't disagree that locally grown fresh corn is great, but that doesn't mean we should have deprived all at my grandson's BD party just because the available corn wasn't the best. I didn't see anyone hesitating to munch it down, myself definitely included.
> 
> We will do a corn feed again and again when local products flood in. In the mean time I'll practice gluing kernels onto hotdogs to see how that tastes, it looks good.
> 
> Bud


Elmer's school glue may be safe.:vs_laugh:


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Does it lose its sweetness? Last year, I bought some, forgot about it & when I cooked it, it had no sweetness. I don't know if it was field corn?


Yes it does, very fast. The first few days after picked(right away is best)it loses sweetness.
Best sweet corn I ever had was 15-ish years ago. Me and my father planted about 6 rows in his garden. You need to plant sweet corn in square rows ect for pollination reasons. Anyway when it was ready we had a bbq party with lots of friends. Got the water boiling then picked and shucked the corn put it in the boiling water not 5 minutes after picked. Best sweet corn I ever had in my life. 
Bottom line is the sooner you cook/eat it the better the flavor. :wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Does it lose its sweetness? Last year, I bought some, forgot about it & when I cooked it, it had no sweetness. I don't know if it was field corn?


Unable to locate the Bird's Eye info. now but it seems as if his strategy was get it to the freezer a quick as possible and his freezers were mighty cold. There's other phrases for just how cold but not at this time.:wink2:


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

These are the kind of threads i like the best. :wink2:
Now I'm craving sweet corn....


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

When I lived in west central Indiana I bought sweet corn by the gunny sack picked that morning. Kids shucked it and I blanched it, then in cold water, cut corn off the cob and sealed in bags. Had a little machine to seal bags. Finished by lunch. Did that several days and had delicious corn that winter. 

Maybe the above corn dog was put together by patience and toothpicks ?

I still have my old corn holders.


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

I was wondering how they made this corndog...just kidding--this is pottery!:wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I can’t wait to make corn chowder.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My quick corn chowder is a can of clam chowder and a small can of whole kernel corn. Love them both.

Just picked up 6 ears of corn (obviously not local) but @ $1 for six I will enjoy it.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, clever quick way to make corn chowder. I’m trying that.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Startingover said:


> When I lived in west central Indiana I bought sweet corn by the gunny sack picked that morning. Kids shucked it and I blanched it, then in cold water, cut corn off the cob and sealed in bags. Had a little machine to seal bags. Finished by lunch. Did that several days and had delicious corn that winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife and I do this every year when corn gets to be the cheapest, usually about 25¢ an ear. As a side note, when I was a kid back in the 50s my father and uncle grew a lot of corn. I used to take it around the neighborhood in my red wagon and sell it for 25¢ a dozen. Inflation! 


Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Try this corn casserole. It’s creamy and delicious.
note...you can substitute chopped a jalapeño peppers in place of
the canned green chili peppers.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/18271/corn-casserole-i/


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TK, that looks SO GOOD!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Try this corn casserole. It’s creamy and delicious.
> note...you can substitute chopped a jalapeño peppers in place of
> the canned green chili peppers.
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/18271/corn-casserole-i/


I made a similar casserole last night. Cheesy Zucchini and Hominy Casserole. No pics, it wasn't pretty but was tasty. Zucchini, onion, cream cheese, cheddar cheese, hominy, seasoning. This was to go with meatloaf and carrots in Bourbon Sauce. By the time I got the casserole put together I didn't have the energy to peel and slice 2 pounds of carrots. I'll get a couple pkg. of baby carrots today and make it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> TK, that looks SO GOOD!


It was good...the next day heated up in the micro, it was good...I’m thinking
next time I make it - I’m going to try 1/2 box jiffy corn bread mix so that
it’s even more creamy.

Wooley, we love zucchini...I love zucchini quiche, zucchini
fritters, and zucchini Parmigiana ( I make it just like Eggplant Parmigiana.)


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It was good...the next day heated up in the micro, it was good...I’m thinking
> next time I make it - I’m going to try 1/2 box jiffy corn bread mix so that
> it’s even more creamy.
> 
> ...


I made the carrots in bourdon sauce today and had it with the other stuff. It was very good. The sauce, just brown sugar, butter and bourbon, equal parts or less bourbon if you wish.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Try this corn casserole. It’s creamy and delicious.
> note...you can substitute chopped a jalapeño peppers in place of
> the canned green chili peppers.
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/18271/corn-casserole-i/


I can eat that for breakfast- cold :smileid i ever tell ya i like corn dishes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The head guy would kill me if I used his bourbon in carrots. :sad:


----------

